# How do you fix a zipper which is very stiff and hard to move?



## Blondie (Aug 31, 2006)

Someone must have some tips for this! TIA


----------



## cozymel (Aug 31, 2006)

Run something like chapstick or candle wax on it?  I also hear soap slivers work and won't ruin clothes.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 31, 2006)

Run a pencil up and down the teeth.  Graphite is a superb lubricant and isn't sticky like wax.


----------



## Cat (Aug 31, 2006)

Soap for metal zippers, a light coating of vegetable oil on fingers, run up and down a few times for plastic/nylon ones.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 31, 2006)

Spray it with WD40 - it works if the zipper is not broken!


----------



## Cat (Aug 31, 2006)

Victoria said:
			
		

> Spray it with WD40 - it works if the zipper is not broken!



Hard to spray clothes. Alternatively, spray on the fingers and run the fingers up and down the path of the zipper to distribute evenly. Vegetable oil will do the same thing.


----------



## Spence (Aug 31, 2006)

*WD40*



			
				Cat said:
			
		

> Hard to spray clothes.


Not when you still have that little red straw thingy.


----------



## Cat (Sep 1, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Not when you still have that little red straw thingy.



Ah, but the little red straw thingy tends to concentrate the spray and it's way too easy to have WD40 running all over everything before you know it. Much easier to spray it on the fingertips and "fingerpaint" it where you want it.


----------



## Blondie (Sep 1, 2006)

It is a nylon handbag. I will try the pencil and the soap first! Thanks!


----------

